# [PILOTES MATERIEL ] NdisWrapper montre l'exemple ?(résolu)

## pilou254

Bonjour,

je viens de lire la " définition " officielle de NdisWrapper, je cite:

" Some vendors do not release specifications of the hardware or provide a Linux driver for their wireless network cards. This project implements Windows kernel API and NDIS (Network Driver Interface Specification) API within Linux kernel. A Windows driver for wireless network card is then linked to this implementation so that the driver runs natively, as though it is in Windows, without binary emulation.  "

Si je comprend bien, ce projet implémente dans le noyau Linux les API du noyau Windows et NDIS, je ne suis pas spécialiste mais c'est ce que je comprend.

Est-il envisageable d'élargir ce concept à l'ensemble du matériel qui peut être géré par un noyau Linux ( cartes graphiques, scanner, imprimantes etc ... ).

Des réflexions ou projets dans ce sens existent-elles ?Last edited by pilou254 on Sat Jun 10, 2006 10:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kaworu

AMHA dans tous les cas, ndiswrapper doit être pris comme une pseudo solution de bidouille. d'un coté, de tel projets coûtent bcp en effort pour les dev libre, et les contructeurs se disent peut-etre "pas besoin de faire de drivers linux, puisque ndiswrapper existe", donc je suis à prioris contre ndiswrapper (dans l'idée uniquement, dans la pratique c'est un outils qui peut vraiment aider et je remercie les dév ^___^) et tout autre qui ferait pareil.

déjà qu'avoir des drivers binaires sous linux j'aime pas bcp (voir le problème des drivers binaires) , alors des drivers binaires windowsien ça me donne des boutons.

Ce qu'il faut c'est mettre la pression sur les fabricants, en achetant un max ceux qui font des effort (chip ralink pour le wifi par exemple) , et le moins possible ceux qui n'en font pas. Voilà mes 2 cents..

----------

## theniaky

Je suis à peu près d'accord avec toi...

En gros, c'est un peu paradoxale, mais ndiswrapper qui peut être très pratique (des fois même la seule solution  :Sad:  ...) ne donne absolument pas le bon exemple... J'ai un exemple concret : j'ai une carte wifi texas instrument et ce même groupe ne fait aucun effort pour les logiciels libres. J'utilisais donc ndiswrapper mais ça n'étais pas propre car mon système plantait dès que j'avais une déco... Super... Le problème s'est un peu amélioré grâce aux nouvelles versions de ndiswrapper (beau travail des développeurs), néanmoins j'avais toujours l'impression que ma gentoo n'était pas fiable à cause ça. Depuis peu j'ai testé le driver libre acx qui correspond à ma carte, et je n'ai plus jamais eu de souci !! De plus, le driver s'améliore à vitesse grand V.

Autre exemple : j'ai une carte radeon ATI comme beaucoup de monde. Le driver libre fonctionne bien, mais dès que l'on désire le direct rendering, là c'est autres chose (tout ça à cause d'ati...  :Sad:  ) On doit utiliser le driver libre expérimental ou le binaire que nous fournit ati, la seule solution performante à l'heure actuelle. Et bien si je quitte un peu brutalement X, il m'arrive des kernel panics de temps en temps... Chose qui ne m'arrive pas avec le driver libre.

Tout ça pour dire que mon système ne pouvait planter qu'à cause de 2 modules : les 2 seuls drivers proprio... pas étonant.

Voilà pourquoi ndiswrapper ne doit être considéré que comme un procédé de secours...

----------

## dapsaille

+1

soutenons les constructeurs faisant l'effort de supporter le monde libre

----------

## Nirna

Mais bon, d'un point de vue pratique, ndiswrapper est bien utile...

Le module RT2500 du kernel ne compile pas avec l'option SMP (multi-processeurs)...

Alors ? Wifi ou SMP ?

Dans ce cas, Ndiswrapper est mon ami   :Wink: 

Idem avec ma vieille bécane et une carte belkin usb (RT2500usb, je n'ai réussi à la faire marcher qu'avec ndiswrapper)...

Sur le fond, le matos est souvent un problème sous Linux.

Des pilotes ouverts, c'est l'idéal.

Acheter du matos supporté, aussi.

Mais dans le monde réel, je trouve très bien qu'il existe un outil comme ça.

Ca évite de racheter du matos qu'on a déjà juste pour la "pureté" du hard et du kernel...

Et donc, ça contribue à faire marcher la bête, ce que je ne pourrais pas faire en l'état actuel des choses.

Puis...

Forcer des pilotes windows à servir Linux... Moi, ça me fait bien marrer   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ryo-san

lut

le  LIEN qui va bien et ta reponse sera toute faite.

en resumé : les pilotes binaires SAIMAL !   :Smile:  mais il n'y a pas toujours d'alternative.

----------

## yoyo

[OFF] *Nirna wrote:*   

> Idem avec ma vieille bécane et une carte belkin usb (RT2500usb, je n'ai réussi à la faire marcher qu'avec ndiswrapper)...

 Perso j'ai acheté une clé usb wifi Hercules (ralink inside) et je n'ai eu aucun problème pour la faire marcher avec le module rt2570 :

```
* net-wireless/rt2570

     Description:         Driver for the RaLink RT2570 USB wireless chipset
```

Pour le SMP, j'ai vu passer une nouvelle release des rt2500 mais je ne sais pas si elle règle ce problème.

Sinon, as-tu essayé le module rt2x00 ?? Il ne gère pas le wpa mais fonctionne peut-être sur les systèmes SMP.

Mes 0.02 cents

[/OFF]

Pour le reste, je fais attention lors de mes choix à acheter du matériel ouvert et lorsque je demande des infos et/ou que je m'inscris, je précise à chaque fois que j'utilise un système GNU/Linux.

Enjoy !

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le reste, je fais attention lors de mes choix à acheter du matériel ouvert et lorsque je demande des infos et/ou que je m'inscris, je précise à chaque fois que j'utilise un système GNU/Linux. 

 

Oui je fais pareil. Mais à mon avis le souci le plus récurrent c'est quand même lors de l'achat d'un ordinateur portable : dès fois c'est galère de connaître le matériel exact utilisé. De plus, on a pas vraiment le choix pour la carte graphique : c'est ati dans 80% des cas... et il parait que nvidia n'est pas encore aussi intéressant (notamment au niveau de la consommation électrique).

Enfin bon... Peut être que quand ma 9700 mobility sera complètement dépassée et inutilisable, ati voudra bien dévoiler les specs...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

C'est vrai que sur les portables cela peut parfois être génant.

Mais il y a deux bons sites qui permettent de se renseigner avant l'achat d'un portable:

http://www.linux-laptop.net/

http://tuxmobil.org/

Moi j'ai pas eu le choix, on m'a donnée un Inspiron 6400 mais qui va très bien, bon j'ai mis une Ubuntu dessus, j'avais pas le temps de mettre une gentoo dessus (prise de tête en perpective avec le chipset Intel 945GM).

Sinon concernant le Wifi, c'est la même chose, j'ai acheter des cartes PCI et je me suis assurée qu'elles étaient compatibles sous GNU/Linux avec un driver libre, mais on m'a filé une Netgear WG311 en USB, et bien j'étais bien content d'avoir un ndiswrapper sous la main, même si je trouve cela un peu "crade".

----------

## Nirna

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> [OFF]
> 
> Pour le SMP, j'ai vu passer une nouvelle release des rt2500 mais je ne sais pas si elle règle ce problème.
> 
> Sinon, as-tu essayé le module rt2x00 ?? Il ne gère pas le wpa mais fonctionne peut-être sur les systèmes SMP.
> ...

 

Je vais zyeuter... le dernier RT2500 en ~x86 ne résolvait pas le problème, mais ça remonte à un mois...

Le rt2x00 : je regarde. Mais là encore, c'est un compromis entre certains facteurs. 

Si je ne peux pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, je suis quand même content de pouvoir choisir ma solution (le wpa) et le SMP.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le reste, je fais attention lors de mes choix à acheter du matériel ouvert et lorsque je demande des infos et/ou que je m'inscris, je précise à chaque fois que j'utilise un système GNU/Linux.
> 
> Enjoy !

 

C'est la démarche idéale   :Wink: 

Pour ma carte wifi usb, je m'étais pré-renseigné, histoire justement de trouver du matos supporté. 

Je me fais ma petite liste, je vais chez le vendeur... Et pas grand chose qui ressemble à ma liste...

Je prends donc un truc similaire, dont le chipset est bien dans ce qui est supporté. 

Manque de bol, c'est de l'USB, et j'ai ramé une semaine à faire marcher ma carte wifi...

Je suis sorti un peu moins bête, mais quand j'ai enfin réussi à la faire marcher avec ndiswrapper, je n'ai pas été beaucoup plus loin. C'est pas bien, mais bon...

La solution, c'est d'acheter sur internet, ou d'avoir un bon fournisseur. Ca pose d'autres contraintes.

Deuxième cas, mon nouveau pc : 

- Soit je le faisais assembler, en choississant mon matos. Ca suppose de passer un bon moment à chercher ce qui est supporté (z'avez une liste complète de TOUT le matos supporté, vous ?), de connaître relativement bien le hard.

- Soit j'achète un truc déjà monté, avec le matos qui va avec. 

Et dans ce cas là, je suis bien content de trouver un moyen de faire marcher le matos (après avoir réussi à l'identifier...).

Je pense qu'à moins d'être passionné, bien peu de gens sont prêts à passer des journées à tenter de faire marcher leur matos sous linux. 

Entre ma carte wifi, ma carte tuner tv (tiens, faut que je patche les modules pour la faire reconnaître   :Rolling Eyes: ), ma nvidia, mon imprimante, etc... Je passe un à deux mois avant de faire marcher tout ça ! 

Qui d'entre nous n'a jamais ramé pour faire fonctionner un composant hard ? Est-ce acceptable pour le commun des mortels ?

Ndiswrapper peut être une solution pour faciliter l'intégration du matos.

Sur le fond, l'article indiqué par Ryo-San est intéressant, et évoque bien les problèmes éventuels que peut poser ce genre de démarche.

J'adhère assez à ce qu'il défend, ainsi que d'autres ici.

Mais attention aussi à la caricature.

On ne peut pas populariser linux en imposant à tous du matos libre, ou de changer de matos.

Combien font tourner les drivers proprios ATI ? (moi, j'avais les libres   :Wink: )

Je n'ai pas d'actions ndiswrapper, mais ça permet de faire fonctionner mon matos sur mon OS. Donc de me laisser le choix de ne pas racheter ce que j'ai déjà...

----------

## dapsaille

A la lmite j'ai envie de dire

TANT LIEUX pour ndiswrapper car ca permet aux non-geek de faire tourner leur matos

et TANT MIEUX si des geeks se cassent la tête unse semaine pour faire tourner une carte sois disant non supportée car ca permettras à l'avernir aux non-geeks d'en profiter 

(je ne dénigre absolumment personne par ce post)

 ceci dit j'utilise les drivers r300 pour le dri et bon ca me convient mais il est vrai que quand tu n'as pas le choix bahhh ..

la prochaine fois tu y regarderas à deux fois :p

----------

## ultrabug

Ce titre, c'est de la provoque hein ?...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Ce titre, c'est de la provoque hein ?...  

 

oui, moi je vois ça comme une tentative de lâchage de troll...

 :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Ce titre, c'est de la provoque hein ?...  

 Je pense que le sujet a été lancé sans aucun a priori et finalement, si l'on se met à la place du "final user", ce qui compte, c'est le résultat == que tout fonctionne sans se casser la tête.

À partir de ce point de vue, le sujet est tout à fait respectable (tout comme les devs de ndiswrapper). Mais sur le long terme, ce genre de "rafistolage" sera préjudiciable à GNU/Linux pour les raisons évoquées précédemment : constructeurs ne fournissant pas leurs pilotes pour GNU/Linux (ça coûte cher de développer pour un nouvel OS surtout s'il est en évolution constante), ou mieux, leurs spécifs (ça coûte cher de développer un nouveau matos si c'est pour l'offrir aux concurrents).

Aussi, amha, le modèle le plus viable pour les constructeurs est celui suivit par nvidia qui fournit l'interface noyau (et ses sources), le binaire et les libs "fermées". Ils assurent ainsi la compatibilité de leur matériel en conservant leurs "secrets de fabrication". La vie est souvent faite de concessions !

Mais pour que les constructeurs fassent cet "effort" il doit y avoir une pression de la part de leurs clients (nous) : si on peut s'inscrire bien préciser l'OS, si le matériel ne fonctionne pas contacter le SAV en leur demandant une solution etc.

Du coup, ndiswrapper est préjudiciable si on "s'en contente". Rien n'empêche de contacter le SAV etc. même si l'on parvient à faire fonctionner son matériel (avec ndiswrapper).

Enjoy !

PS : le sujet est suivit de près par les modos ...

----------

## Nirna

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais pour que les constructeurs fassent cet "effort" il doit y avoir une pression de la part de leurs clients (nous) : si on peut s'inscrire bien préciser l'OS, si le matériel ne fonctionne pas contacter le SAV en leur demandant une solution etc.
> 
> Du coup, ndiswrapper est préjudiciable si on "s'en contente". Rien n'empêche de contacter le SAV etc. même si l'on parvient à faire fonctionner son matériel (avec ndiswrapper).
> ...

 

+1

Je n'avais pas bien saisi ta première intervention là-dessus, mais c'est une démarche qu'il faudrait effectivement avoir !

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Mais attention aussi à la caricature.
> 
> On ne peut pas populariser linux en imposant à tous du matos libre, ou de changer de matos. 

 

Le problème c'est aussi la vision que chacun a du logiciel libre. Certains considèrent GNU/Linux comme un simple OS gratuit, une alternative à Windows mais qui n'est pas au point à cause des soucis de compatibilité matériel... D'autres un peu plus curieux se seront un peu renseigné sur ce qu'est vraiment un logiciel libre et comprendront donc aisément pourquoi des projets comme ndiswrapper ne sont pas plus répandus que ça : GNU/Linux est libre et doit le rester ; l'utilisation de drivers proprio n'est pas le premier souci des développeurs ! A mon humble avis, il faut garder en tête que si ndiswrapper "montrait réellement l'exemple", on finirait par avoir un OS qui ne sera pas forcément plus stable qu'un Windows ou autre OS proprio... Peut être me tromps-je...

 *Quote:*   

> Qui d'entre nous n'a jamais ramé pour faire fonctionner un composant hard ? Est-ce acceptable pour le commun des mortels ?
> 
> Ndiswrapper peut être une solution pour faciliter l'intégration du matos. 

 

Je crois que n'importe quel utilisateur de GNU/Linux a ramé plus d'une fois sur ce genre de problème...   :Razz:  C'est vrai que ndiswrapper est très pratique dans certains cas, après c'est une question de chance aussi : les kernel panic que je me prenais régulièrement avec, ce n'est pas très propre   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Combien font tourner les drivers proprios ATI ? (moi, j'avais les libres )

 

En effet, on est beaucoup à l'utiliser... Mais je suis quasiement certain que les utilisateurs du driver proprio d'ati seront près à faire le pas lorsque le r300 libre sera suffisament performant (je trouve que les perfs actuelles sont encore insuffisantes, mais c'est très encourageant !)

Je ne pense pas m'être trop égaré...   :Rolling Eyes:   La chasse aux Trolls est pourtant très alléchante en ce moment   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pilou254

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Ce titre, c'est de la provoque hein ?...  

 

Non, je m'informe, je prend des avis, j'essaye de comprendre ou sont les blocages au dévellopement massif de GNU/LINUX pour le grand public.

Si le noyau LINUX " veut " avoir un réel effet sur les constructeurs, il faut faire du lobbying, la situation est regrettable mais le monde du libre et le monde de l'industrie ne fonctionnent pas selon le meme modèle économique ... il faut savoir s'adapter et faire des compromis, en fait c'est une question de politique et la réponse ne peut pas être donnée par les devellopeurs, chacun son travail.

APPLE a mon avis a su négocier le virage avec intelligence et fournir aux constructeurs une API ( I/O KIT ) ultra simple destinée aux constructeurs, le code d'I/O KIT est ouvert, les pilotes proprio. Les plantages de Mac osx dus à des pilotes mal conçus, pour l'instant, depuis un an, ce n'est pas arrivé sur mon Mac ! " Fourni moi une bonne API et je te fournis de bons pilotes ", en ce qui concerne APPLE c'est une affaire qui tourne.

Pour peser sur un marché, il faut atteindre une taille critique sur ce marché, donc il faut élaborer une politique pour y arriver et ensuite prendre part, en tant qu'acteur important, aux évolutions du marché.

----------

## pilou254

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *ultrabug wrote:*   Ce titre, c'est de la provoque hein ?...   
> 
> oui, moi je vois ça comme une tentative de lâchage de troll...
> 
> 

 

Non, non, je viens de répondre la dessus, moi je suis pragmatique, je vois les choses du côté end user et le modèle " WINTEL " ne me convient pas du tout, donc je migre, en partie sous Linux, mais la solution " idéale " n'existe pas encore pour le grand public, APPLE s'en rapproche.

----------

## sireyessire

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    *ultrabug wrote:*   Ce titre, c'est de la provoque hein ?...   
> 
> oui, moi je vois ça comme une tentative de lâchage de troll...
> 
>  
> ...

 

pour le grand public, je sais pas, mais pour moi j'ai trouvé...

----------

## pilou254

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *pilou254 wrote:*    *sireyessire wrote:*    *ultrabug wrote:*   Ce titre, c'est de la provoque hein ?...   
> 
> oui, moi je vois ça comme une tentative de lâchage de troll...
> 
>  
> ...

 

c'est bien, ça fait de toi un homme heureux ... continue comme ça ....

D'autre part, pour le grand public, bien sur que tu sais ...

Maintenant si il y a des gens qui n'ont pas envie que GNU / LINUX puisse être également une solution accésible au grand publique ça les regardes, mais il ne faut pas avoir peur de la diversité et de la différence, ce serait une source d'appauvrissement ..., au contraire, il faut aller de l'avant et essayer de faire " profiter " à toutes et à tous des bienfaits du monde du logiciel libre !

----------

## PabOu

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

> Maintenant si il y a des gens qui n'ont pas envie que GNU / LINUX puisse être également une solution accésible au grand publique ça les regardes, mais il ne faut pas avoir peur de la diversité et de la différence, ce serait une source d'appauvrissement ..., au contraire, il faut aller de l'avant et essayer de faire " profiter " à toutes et à tous des bienfaits du monde du logiciel libre !

 

Moi je dit que Linux ne devrait pas être une solution accessible au grand public. Je ne suis pas Monsieur Tout Le Monde, et vouloir faire un truc accessible à tout le monde, on voit ce que ca donne...

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Moi je dit que Linux ne devrait pas être une solution accessible au grand public. Je ne suis pas Monsieur Tout Le Monde, et vouloir faire un truc accessible à tout le monde, on voit ce que ca donne...

 

Mouais... C'est une manière de penser qui est assez limitée je trouve, et même en contradiction avec l'idée que je me fais du logiciel libre !

----------

## pilou254

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Moi je dit que Linux ne devrait pas être une solution accessible au grand public. Je ne suis pas Monsieur Tout Le Monde, et vouloir faire un truc accessible à tout le monde, on voit ce que ca donne...

 

Je constate que ma question, sans aucunes arrières pensées je le répète, génère des réactions plutôt saines et d'autres carrément en dehors du temps !

Il y a surement une explication due au décalage des générations et à la maturité des individus, c'est un fait. Le plus inquiétant c'est que bon nombre de linuxiens sur ce forum, aguérris et expérimentés, ont peur ! Mon dieu, ça va être la catastrophe si tous les gens utilisent GNU/LINUX, qu'est ce qu'on va devenir, le niveau va baisser, on partira sur d'autres forums ( réservés à de vrais pros qui ne  sont pas monsieur " tout le monde " .... ), une envie irrépréssible de se ghettoriser, c'est affligeant mais l'important n'est pas la .

Ce que ces individus appeurés n'ont pas encore compris, c'est que dans 99,999 % des cas, leur vie est une vie de " end user ", il y a juste à tourner une clef pour démarrer sa voiture, appuyer sur un bouton pour allumer son PC, ouvrir 2 robinets pour prendre une bonne douche etc etc etc ... tout est comme ça.

L'automobile, a ses débuts, était une affaire de spécialistes fortunés, aujourd'hui " tout le monde " peut en conduire une, sauf en cas de déficiences mentales ou physiques graves et encore ont progresse tout les jours ! Mais est-ce que pour autant cette évolution rend les ingénieurs, techniciens et dévellopeurs de tout poil de l'industrie automobile moins bons ou mauvais ? NON ! Des exemples comme ça, il y en a des dizaines et des dizaines dans la vie de tous les jours. Je ne vais pas polémiquer, ce n'est pas le but de ce forum mais comprenons nous bien, l'évolution est le seul moteur succéptible de créer les conditions nécessaires à la survie, et c'est valable pour GNU/LINUX, heureusement que linus Torvalds n'avait pas un esprit étriqué quand il distribua son code à toutes et à tous.

Ce qu'il faut bien comprendre, linuxiens et linuxiennes, c'est que GNU/LINUX est à un tournant de son évolution et que la création de nouveaux outils destinés à intégrer cet OS dans la vie de tous les jours est un véritable challenge, un pari technologique, une prouesse libre, ça ne peut apporter que des compétences supplémentaires à celles et ceux capables d'assurer cette évolution, il n'y a aucunes craintes à avoir, bien au contraire, croyez - moi ! Je terminerai sur le rôle social de GNU/LINUX, mais c'est peut être une facette qui échappe à certains, j'espère que ça changera, la formidable économie financière ainsi que la liberté de création due aux licences " libres " permet de créer une économie nouvelle, et un accés sans restrictions aux NTIC même aux plus démunis, et on peut encore faire mieux pour nos semblables qui ont très peu de moyens, si les élites se séparent de la base, attendez vous au pire, regardez ce qui se passe dans d'autres secteurs ou les élites sont atteints d'un autisme chronique ... j'espère que certains comprendront et prendront le temps de réfléchir sur cette longue réaction, que tout ça ne devienne pas du " OFF " ...

----------

## titoucha

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, par contre je ne suis pas trop pour des solutions à la ndiswrapper, car se sont des solution bancales qui sont faites juste pour supléer aux manquements de certains constructeurs pour créer des drives dignes de se nom (open sources) ou de fournir les spécifications de leurs matériels.

Je prend l'exemple de Nvidia l'avant dernier drive fourni ne voulais pas fonctionner avec la configuration de mon Xorg qui fonctionnait bien avec les précédents drives, je viens de faire la mise à jour et cette même configuration qui était soit disant pas bonne et elle redevient ok ??? 

Alors oui pour faciliter la vie de l'utilisateur final mais pas n'importe quel prix.

----------

## theniaky

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi mais n'oublie pas qu'il faut tout de même pas généraliser et beaucoup d'entre nous viennent du monde de Microsoft et on en est tout de même pas mort   :Twisted Evil: 

Par contre, pour ndiswrapper, je te rappelle que ça n'est qu'une "émulation" et que par définition, ça ne peut être qu'une solution de secours. Prend l'exemple des émulation consoles : c'est tout simplement pour pallier un manque, si les gens ont le choix, ils choisissent de jouer directement sur la télé ! Mais ça dépanne...

De plus, imagine (c'est peu probable) mais qu'il se passe la même chose dans le sens inverse : un constructeur ne délivre aucun driver pour windows (c'est d'ailleurs ce que fait ATI pour ses mobility) mais on a la possibilité d'utiliser sa carte avec les drivers linux par émulation... Ca peut certes dépanner mais ça reste une solution assez crade qui ne doit pas être une habitude... C'est une comparaison un peu grossière mais je pense que ça reflète parfaitement mon point de vue.

----------

## pilou254

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> ................... ndiswrapper...........................Alors oui pour faciliter la vie de l'utilisateur final mais pas n'importe quel prix.

 

Surtout ne croit pas que je suis un passionné de NDISWRAPPER, bien au contraire, je tient à éliminer toute confusion concernant ce type de solution. ( je l'ai bien expliqué dans mon post précédent )

L'exemple qui mérite une attention particulière est bel et bien celui d'APPLE en fournissant l'API LIBRE I/O KIT aux constructeurs, je peux te garantir que les pilotes fournis ne font pas planter la machine et qu'en terme de consommation des ressources du MAC, c'est tres raisonnable.

----------

## pilou254

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> .......................... ndiswrapper................................ C'est une comparaison un peu grossière mais je pense que ça reflète parfaitement mon point de vue.

 

Entièrement d'accord la-dessus ( cf. ma réponse à titoucha ). Il y a une difficulté endémique sur ce sujet avec les OS "GNU", bon ok, il faut se donner les moyens de contourner cette difficulté.

Autre chose, en faisant des recherches sur ce forum sur le sujet de la " configuration automatique " de Gentoo, je me souviens avoir lu un post concernant un projet du style " base de donnée de configuration unique pour les applications et le matériel etc ... ", je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus, ça te dit quelque chose ? ( le post n'est pas tres ancien, 2 ans au plus si ma mémoire fonctionne encore ... )

Merci

----------

## titoucha

 *pilou254 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Surtout ne croit pas que je suis un passionné de NDISWRAPPER, bien au contraire, je tient à éliminer toute confusion concernant ce type de solution. ( je l'ai bien expliqué dans mon post précédent )
> 
> L'exemple qui mérite une attention particulière est bel et bien celui d'APPLE en fournissant l'API LIBRE I/O KIT aux constructeurs, je peux te garantir que les pilotes fournis ne font pas planter la machine et qu'en terme de consommation des ressources du MAC, c'est tres raisonnable.

 

J'avais bien compris ta réponse, c'est en fait moi qui me suis peut-être mal exprimé car je donnais mon point de vue en général et donc répondais à plusieurs posts en même temps.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## anigel

Ahhhh, ça faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas vu de débat aussi passionné dans ces colonnes !

Pilou254 se posait initialement la question des blocages au développement massif de GNU/Linux. Vaste sujet s'il en est ! Ils sont multiples, mais pour ne citer que le principal, parlons du nerf de la guerre : la question économique. Développer un pilote coûte cher, développer un pilote stable, avec un bon support, encore plus cher. Quand une entreprise X produit un matériel quelconque, qui a pour population cible 98% de gens sous Windows, il va simplement peser le pour et le contre. Economiquement, il n'a pas le choix : l'existence même de son produit est soumise à sa compatibilité MS Windows. Par contre, le côté Linux n'a que peu d'intérêt.

Pour nous, utilisateurs Linux, c'est ennuyeux. Mais pour le constructeur, c'est la question de la rentabilité qui se pose. Et là il faut bien différencier, je crois, le marché des pilotes graphiques, qui a vu mourir ces dernières années presque tous les concurrents restants en lice (Matrox, SiS, S3, 3DFX, etc..), pour ne laisser en place que les 2 géants qui font la loi actuellement : NVidia et ATI. Ces derniers brassent des flux financiers gigantesques, et leur renommée ne se fait plus sur la qualité des produits, relativement comparable, mais sur les "à-côté". Le support multimédia était à l'origine bien meilleur pour ATI. Qu'à cela ne tienne, NVidia a réagi, en créant un label propre, et en intégrant des algos spécifiques à la qualité de rendu, par le biais de rachats de sociétés spécialisées. Dans le même temps, NVidia distribuait déjà des pilotes Linux. ATI a donc réagi, pour ne pas perdre trop de terrain sur ce marché non plus. Bref : l'émergence de ces 2 géants a permis à la guerre de se déplacer sur des terrains annexes.

Qu'en est-il du réseau, et plus particulièrement du wifi ? Nous avons affaire à plusieurs dizaines de constructeurs différents, pour plusieurs raisons : il est nettement plus facile de développer une puce réseau (on sait à quoi ça sert, et les normes sont déjà bien établies) que des puces graphiques (où chaque nouvelle génération repousse les limites, avec des innovations permanentes). Frais de R&D sans commune mesure (il n'est plus question d'innovation, mais simplement d'intégration), et donc multiplication des acteurs du marché. Mais, qui dit multiplication des acteurs, dit distribution plus large des moyens financiers, et donc, pas de phénomène de concentration permettant à une société d'émerger plus largement. D'où : pas forcément de développements Linux. C'est pourquoi il faut choisir ses composants avec soin.

Comment influer sur les marchés, dès lors ? Cela se fait, dans l'ombre, et (très) lentement. Pour parler d'un secteur que je connais bien, les marchés publics mentionnent de plus en plus souvent des contraintes du type "compatible linux". Ces dernières années ont vu émerger chez les constructeurs des gammes "certifiées linux" (DELL le premier, HP maintenant, les autres je ne sais pas). Il suffit de le préciser. Bien souvent, ils ne certifient leurs matériels qu'avec Redhat (reconnaissons au passage le formidable travail effectué par cette société ces dernières années, que ce soit en employant des déloppeurs, ou par le travail de simili-lobbying que tu évoquais), mais c'est déjà un bon début, le noyau étant peu ou prou identique partout.

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Moi je dit que Linux ne devrait pas être une solution accessible au grand public. Je ne suis pas Monsieur Tout Le Monde, et vouloir faire un truc accessible à tout le monde, on voit ce que ca donne...

 

Pas exactement d'accord, même si je pense comprendre ce que tu veux dire. Le travail de formation est un éternel recommencement, et c'est la grande force de MS d'avoir réussi à imposer un OS livré avec un manuel de 20 pages, là où n'importe quel autoradio en comporte 200. Linux demande beaucoup de formation, car les ordinateurs sont des machines complexes. Cacher la complexité est parfois un mal nécessaire (heureusement que le permis B n'est pas soumis à un BEP mécanique auto), et c'est sur ce terrain que Linux avance : les gens qui viennent à Linux, et s'y intéressent durablement, le font souvent par intérêt pour la compréhension de leur machine. Tout comme la compréhension globale de la motoriation de nos charettes ne concerne qu'une frange marginale de la population, celle de nos ordinateurs est du même ordre. Il faut l'accepter, mais ne pas barrer le chemin non plus à ceux qui veulent comprendre.

Pour faire entretenir sa voiture, certains doivent débourser pas mal d'argent. D'autres se débrouillent. C'est pareil pour les ordinateurs. MS Windows comble un vide, même si la méthode employée est discutable.

 *Pilou254 wrote:*   

> Il y a surement une explication due au décalage des générations et à la maturité des individus, c'est un fait. Le plus inquiétant c'est que bon nombre de linuxiens sur ce forum, aguérris et expérimentés, ont peur ! Mon dieu, ça va être la catastrophe si tous les gens utilisent GNU/LINUX, qu'est ce qu'on va devenir, le niveau va baisser, on partira sur d'autres forums ( réservés à de vrais pros qui ne sont pas monsieur " tout le monde " .... ), une envie irrépréssible de se ghettoriser, c'est affligeant mais l'important n'est pas la .

 

Je ne crois pas que la question soit là (cf paragraphe précédent). Il ne s'agit pas tant d'élitisme, que de "ne pas vouloir entrer de force dans une chaussure qui n'est pas à sa pointure" (copyright "Opération Corned Beef"). Vouloir permettre à tout le monde d'utiliser Linux passe par une harmonisation globales des interfaces, dangeureuse pour la diversité que tu apprécies tant dans ce système. Si il est tel qu'il est aujourd'hui, c'est parcequ'il a été développé pour des besoins spécifiques, et je ne crois sincèrement pas qu'il soit à même de remplacer un jour windows. Il le concurrence avantageusement dans des domaines précis (serveurs surtout), mais pour le grand public, l'important n'est pas là. Je trouve beaucoup plus intéressant le phénomène amorcé depuis quelques années, et qui consiste à porter des logiciels libres sur plate-forme propriétaire (OOo, Filezilla, WinSCP, The GIMP, etc...). C'est là que se jouera la bataille. Et c'est là que le libre en général, et Linux du même coup, peut peser énormément, sur les standards. Car finalement, quel est le plus important ? Que tout le monde tourne sous le même OS ? Ou bien que, quelque soit l'OS, on puisse relire les documents du voisin ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Mais pour le constructeur, c'est la question de la rentabilité qui se pose. Et là il faut bien différencier, je crois, le marché des pilotes graphiques, qui a vu mourir ces dernières années presque tous les concurrents restants en lice (Matrox, SiS, S3, 3DFX, etc..), pour ne laisser en place que les 2 géants qui font la loi actuellement : NVidia et ATI. Ces derniers brassent des flux financiers gigantesques, et leur renommée ne se fait plus sur la qualité des produits, relativement comparable, mais sur les "à-côté". Le support multimédia était à l'origine bien meilleur pour ATI. Qu'à cela ne tienne, NVidia a réagi, en créant un label propre, et en intégrant des algos spécifiques à la qualité de rendu, par le biais de rachats de sociétés spécialisées. Dans le même temps, NVidia distribuait déjà des pilotes Linux. ATI a donc réagi, pour ne pas perdre trop de terrain sur ce marché non plus. Bref : l'émergence de ces 2 géants a permis à la guerre de se déplacer sur des terrains annexes.
> 
> 

 

bon je suis globalement tout à fait d'accord, simplement je vais nuancer ton propos si virulent sur les constructeurs de cartes graphiques: d'abord on a vu émerger aussi des chipsets intégrés de plus en plus performants et qui suffisent pour une utilisation non violente de la 2D/3D. Parmi ces constructeurs, on y retrouve les 2 géants, et un tout petit mais alors tout petit: INTEL (qui doit être le plus gros géant du coin en fait, même si c'est pas son cheval de bataille prioritaire)  :Wink: 

Sinon dire que matrox (ah une pensée émue me remplit rien qu'en re-pensant à ces cartes G200 G300 G350 G400 ...) est mort et enterré, c'est allé un peu vite en besogne, disons qu'ils se sont recentrés sur le marché professionnel, où ils sont très réputés et bien en place.

voilà pour rassurer les nostalgiques de matrox (qui sont super bien supportés par nux enfin celles que j'ai eu l'occasion de tester, la dernière était une G400, un petit bonheur à installer)

----------

## theniaky

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi   :Wink:   Ah... il était temps que les modo donnent leur avis héhé !

Néanmoins, je comprends pilou254 lorsqu'il parle "d'élitisme" concernant les utilisateurs de GNU/Linux ; lorsque j'ai débarqué dans le monde du pinguin (oui je sais : c'est un manchot !), j'avais le même sentiment et je trouvais que beaucoup (pas tous naturellement) de linuxiens adoraient se marginaliser et rester dans leur bulle ; cela ne m'avait d'ailleurs pas donné une belle vision du logiciel libre en général. Les choses ont aujourd'hui changé et heureusement !! D'ailleurs, je pense que ma manière de penser a également mûrie, mais je reste persuadé que beaucoup de "Windowsiens" ont peur de Linux à cause de cette réputation élitiste entretenues par certains...

Il serait en effet très étonnant que GNU/Linux remplace Windows, même à long terme... Par contre, comme tu l'as dit, je pense que Firefox, Openoffice etc... sont des exemples à suivre et je connais pas mal de personnes qui s'intéressent à GNU/Linux par le biais de Firefox ou Gimp. D'ailleurs au passage, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire pourquoi firefox et thunderbird sont dispo pour Windows/Linux/Mac, alors que je n'ai trouvé qu'un version toute dégueu de Filezilla pour ma gentoo...   :Shocked: 

Pour revenir sur ndiswrapper, il serait intéressant de faire un sondage pour savoir si les gens font réellement des efforts pour utiliser les drivers natifs...

----------

## anigel

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> bon je suis globalement tout à fait d'accord, simplement je vais nuancer ton propos si virulent sur les constructeurs de cartes graphiques: d'abord on a vu émerger aussi des chipsets intégrés de plus en plus performants et qui suffisent pour une utilisation non violente de la 2D/3D. Parmi ces constructeurs, on y retrouve les 2 géants, et un tout petit mais alors tout petit: INTEL (qui doit être le plus gros géant du coin en fait, même si c'est pas son cheval de bataille prioritaire) 
> 
> Sinon dire que matrox (ah une pensée émue me remplit rien qu'en re-pensant à ces cartes G200 G300 G350 G400 ...) est mort et enterré, c'est allé un peu vite en besogne, disons qu'ils se sont recentrés sur le marché professionnel, où ils sont très réputés et bien en place.

 

Bah, mon propos n'est pas virulent. Mais bon, si intel fournit effectivement des puces prenant en charge la partie graphique, ce n'est pas vraiment ce qu'on peut qualifier de "carte graphique". Notes que j'ai peut-être une vision déformée des choses, travaillant dans un labo d'imagerie... Mais bon, dans mon esprit, intel, c'est avant tout un constructeur de chipsets / cpus. Comme nvidia fait des chips réseaux... que je m'empresse de désactiver pour y mettre des "vraies" puces réseau qui marchent bien (qui a parlé de 3COM  :Laughing:  ?).

Et pour Matrox, effectivement, il bouge encore... Mais pas bien fort. Et il n'est pas concerné par mon propos, puisque occupant un marché de niche (donc peu de moyens) : la CAO. Et la CAO, pour avoir essayé recemment de trouver un soft sous linux pour faire des plans (sommaires) de maison, je peux vous dire c'est le grand désert...

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Pour revenir sur ndiswrapper, il serait intéressant de faire un sondage pour savoir si les gens font réellement des efforts pour utiliser les drivers natifs...

 

Ma foi, pourquoi pas, si la question intéresse, il faut y apporter des réponses. Mais je m'abstiendrai de voter, vous comprendrez aisément pourquoi en lisant ma signature  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## Nirna

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Mais je m'abstiendrai de voter, vous comprendrez aisément pourquoi en lisant ma signature  !

 

C'est pas moi qui ait commencé à faire du HS   :Mr. Green:  , mais effectivement, ta signature m'avait titillé...

J'ai bien essayé de chercher sur le net des trucs s'y rapportant, mais il y a à boire et à manger !

Tu aurais des infos ou des liens sérieux sur le sujet ?

----------

## anigel

 *Nirna wrote:*   

> C'est pas moi qui ait commencé à faire du HS   , mais effectivement, ta signature m'avait titillé...

 

Je n'ai vraiment fait de HS : je parlais toujours de ndiswrapper, que je n'utilise pas, pour raisons de convictions personnelles  :Wink:  !

 *Nirna wrote:*   

> J'ai bien essayé de chercher sur le net des trucs s'y rapportant, mais il y a à boire et à manger !
> 
> Tu aurais des infos ou des liens sérieux sur le sujet ?

 

Si tu as cherché alors j'ai atteint mon but : pousser à se poser des questions. Pas mal de liens, oui, mais pas au bureau, et je ne veux pas squatter ce post non plus. Dans un thread distinct, peut-être ?

----------

## theniaky

Oui je m'étais déjà renseigné sur le sujet... J'ai juste eu des échos comme quoi le wifi était 100 fois moins dangereux que les ondes d'un téléphone portable. Ca parait plutôt positif à première vue, mais comme on ne connait pas exactement les effets secondaires d'un téléphone portable, ça ne veut rien dire non plus...

----------

## Nirna

 *anigel wrote:*   

> ...Dans un thread distinct, peut-être ?

 

Oui, ça m'intéresserait bien !

----------

## theniaky

Oui désolé j'avais mal lu...   :Embarassed: 

Pour revenir sur le sujet principal, est-ce qu'il est seulement imaginable de voir arriver des projets du genre ndiswrapper pour d'autres périphériques ?

----------

## anigel

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Pour revenir sur le sujet principal, est-ce qu'il est seulement imaginable de voir arriver des projets du genre ndiswrapper pour d'autres périphériques ?

 

Je peux me tromper, car je suis loin d'être compétent en matière de développement de pilotes, mais ça me semble, de prime abord, bien difficile.

Dans le cas du wifi, les bases sont simples, les protocoles pour établir la connexion sont connus, et on sait précisémment ce qu'est sensée prendre en charge la carte. Les appels au niveau du pilote Windows sont standardisés : c'est "facile" de prévoir comment va réagir le matériel, donc l'écriture d'un wrapper est possible.

Avec une carte vidéo, c'est moins trivial : certaines supportent telle extension OpenGL, jusqu'à une certaine version seulement, et avec des structures de données par forcément homogènes. De plus en plus souvent, les puces vidéos supportent même des fonctions qui n'existent pas dans les standards ! Développer un "wrapper" impliquerait alors de savoir à l'avance, comment est structuré le pilote windows, ce qui est très difficile, les fonctions supportées par le matériel, et les structures renvoyées.

Un scanner, idem, surtout que maintenant, pas mal d'imprimantes font ça aussi. Ces dernières ne fonctionnent pas avec un langage standardisé non plus. 

 :Arrow:  Bref, hormis le réseau, où on ne trouve guère d'innovations, et où on "sait où on va", ça me semble compromis.

Mais ce n'est que le reflet de mon intuition, et j'avoue que j'aimerais bien avoir l'opinion d'un développeur plus calé que moi dans ce domaine  :Wink:  !

----------

## pilou254

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> ... J'ai juste eu des échos comme quoi le wifi était 100 fois moins dangereux que les ondes d'un téléphone portable... , ça ne veut rien dire non plus...

 

je ne veux pas faire du HS non plus mais un petit début de réponse est possible en connaissant les bandes de fréquences utilisées, pour les portables qui utilisent la bande des 900 mHz, l'harmonique de rang 3 se situe à 2,7 gHz et la fréquence de résonance des molécules d'eau ( 75 % du corps humains ) est à 2,4 gHz ..., ça alimentait la polémique il y a presque 10 ans déjà, c'est de mémoire, vite fait, j'arrête là.

----------

## pilou254

 *anigel wrote:*   

> ........... la question économique...  Par contre, le côté Linux n'a que peu d'intérêt.
> 
>  pour le constructeur, c'est la question de la rentabilité qui se pose. ............. que des puces graphiques (où chaque nouvelle génération repousse les limites, avec des innovations permanentes). Frais de R&D sans commune mesure (il n'est plus question d'innovation, mais simplement d'intégration), et donc multiplication des acteurs du marché. Mais, qui dit multiplication des acteurs, dit distribution plus large des moyens financiers, et donc, pas de phénomène de concentration permettant à une société d'émerger plus largement. D'où : pas forcément de développements Linux. 
> 
> Comment influer sur les marchés, dès lors ? Cela se fait, dans l'ombre, et (très) lentement. Pour parler d'un secteur que je connais bien, les marchés publics mentionnent de plus en plus souvent des contraintes du type "compatible linux". Ces dernières années ont vu émerger chez les constructeurs des gammes "certifiées linux" (DELL le premier, HP maintenant, les autres je ne sais pas). Il suffit de le préciser. Bien souvent, ils ne certifient leurs matériels qu'avec Redhat (reconnaissons au passage le formidable travail effectué par cette société ces dernières années, que ce soit en employant des déloppeurs, ou par le travail de simili-lobbying que tu évoquais), mais c'est déjà un bon début, le noyau étant peu ou prou identique partout.
> ...

 

Je te rejoins sur bon nombre de points, mais j'ajouterai que les principaux constructeurs de puces graphiques ne peuvent pas divulguer les sources de leurs pilotes ( linux ), même à des " gens bien ", ce serait du suicide dans un contexte industriel aussi concurentiel ( et je pèse mes mots ! ). D'autre part, il est dangereux d'envisager l'émergence d'un " grand " constructeur capable d'influer sur une industrie toute entière, ça crée une position dominante pas forcément favorable aux acteurs du libre, les situations de monopôle ne sont pas saine, on ne le sait que trop bien au vu du comportement des oligarches de Redmond et autres pourfendeurs  de l'économie soit disant mondialisée. Comme tu le dis tres justement c'est par exemple de gros effets de levier dus à des commandes massives d'acteurs publiques qui peuvent déclencher des réactions favorables, dans la durée, pour l'open source : vous me livrez 500.000 machines en respectant ce cahier des charges etc .... ( comme font les allemands ) en " imposant " commercialement la livraison de pilotes pour un type de GPU bien précis, c'est une stratégie éfficace, DELL ou HP ne peuvent pas refuser ce type de commande, du coup ça ouvre la brèche et ça crée la dynamique nécessaire de départ. Bon, tout ça n'est pas pour voir un jour disparaitre Microsoft au profit de Redhat ou Suse etc ... ni pour forcer quoi que se soit, l'open source nous offre une dernière chance de conserver notre droit à utiliser des outils informatiques sans les subir, on se met d'accord pour construire la " matrice ' mais on garde les manettes, car regarde bien pour les voitures, comme tu l'as cité dans ton exemple, on est pas tous mécanos mais quand on peut pas faire autrement on se debrouille, mais la pression de l'industrie automobile est énorme et ça devient de plus en plus dur de disposer de suffisement de temps et de moyens pour faire soi - même ses vidanges + le reste ... ( quand tu ouvres le capot d'une clio, même du début des années 90, sans les outils Renault ça ne rigole pas ).

Au final, je suis intimement convaincu que nous avons besoin d'un OS capable d'assurer la convergence et l'interopérabilté entre les différentes platesformes " grand public " ou facilement accéssibles, sans rien perdre des fondements du projet d'origine, GNU/LINUX en est capable, réagir et s'adapter protége nos libertés et notre avenir ( linuxbios s'inscrit également dans cette logique, j'en ai déjà parlé sur ce forum ), il impératif et vital que le noyau puisse gérer de la meilleure manière, et " facilement " le maximum de matériels disponible, c'est ce que je pense du moins, si je peux m'investir efficacement dans ce sens, je le ferai.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Peut-être allons voir plus de drivers sous Linux, enfin c'est tout de même une bonne initiative. La balle est dans le camp des constructeurs maintenant   :Wink: 

http://linuxfr.org/2006/05/31/20883.html

----------

